# Quick Q. Do any mantids tackle and eat adult locusts?



## Gabrieloak67 (Jan 25, 2007)

Basically I have always fed my adults crickets, moths from the garden etc. Saw some locust in the shop which seem mighty big, so just wondered if any of you guys know (as I'm sure you do) which mantids will be able to tackle adult locusts. I'm sure quite a few, bearing in mind that I've seen relatively small Mantis religiosa eating grasshoppers bigger than themselves! Cheers!

My mantids at the moment: 5 wonderful happy little L3 Euchomenella (from Rob) and one sub adult Sphrodomantis.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Jan 25, 2007)

Glad the _Euchomenella_ sp. are doing well !

Okay, many species will take adult locusts and it would take too long to list them all here, so use this as a rough guide.....

Typically large and robust species eg. _Sphodromantis, Hierodula, Deroplatys_ will happily take adult locust when they themselves are adult.

Long, thin species such as _Euchomenella_ or species specialised in catching flying prey (_Empusa, Gongylus_)will generally not eat them.

So really it is common sense. If the mantis is larger than the locust AND heavily built, then it should be okay.

Rob.


----------



## Gabrieloak67 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Rob, I guess kind of obvious, just wanted to check.

Yep the nymphs are doing just great, actiually living v happily together, eating well, reall ypleased with them, thanks.

V keen to get more nymphs when you have the in stock so I'l stay in touch. Cheers.


----------



## Rick (Jan 25, 2007)

I've had chinese, africans, and giant asians take locusts easily.


----------



## Ian (Jan 25, 2007)

They sure do, see my gallery, www.insectstore.com/gallery, and look under the "Miomantis" section. Had a female tackle a sub-adult locust, and she was small...so you can image the size larger species would tackle


----------

